# Tomei throttle coat instructions.....experience needed



## doyle4281 (Dec 10, 2008)

Hello all, I just finished restoring a set of RB26 ITB's, media blasted, all parts yellow zinc plated, new seals, esc. Even though there is barely any light showing past the plates, id still to apply dry film lubricant to create a better seal around the shaft and any openings that may be there. I dont have access to the actual Tomei throttle coat, but I have something from my aeronautics job that is likely the same. I could use some guidance on how it is applied, as the Tomei instructions are nowhere to be found online. I have seen some pictures in forums, but nothing instructional or detailed. 

-Which side of the throttle plate is it applied?

-are you supposed to open and close the throttle plate repeatedly after application or do you let it dry?

-do you apply a mold release agent or PVA to the plates so the moly does not stick to the plates?

Thanks everyone


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

Just paint it round both sides, plate and barrel, then crack open when dry.

I used a moly coating on mine and it worked fine.

There***8217;s a lot of bull surrounding that coating. Throttle set up is 99.9% of getting them right. Throttle edge coating makes very little difference.


----------



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

I used Glyptal paint on the edges of the throttle plates when I stripped my throttlebodies to re-furbish/re-seal and its been fine. Let it semi dry before holding them open as I didnt want them to stick to the bores.


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

On a seperate note.....Wicking grade loctite is also great for the throttle plate screws for some added insurance.

Also Teflon washers can be added on the spindles to stop the seals working loose under pressure. Reimax used to sell these, I had a friend turn some up on his lathe. Also milled some flats on the spindles.


----------



## doyle4281 (Dec 10, 2008)

lightspeed said:


> On a seperate note.....Wicking grade loctite is also great for the throttle plate screws for some added insurance.
> 
> Also Teflon washers can be added on the spindles to stop the seals working loose under pressure. Reimax used to sell these, I had a friend turn some up on his lathe. Also milled some flats on the spindles.


Thanks for the help. That washer idea is very clever, as I was trying to figure out a way of insuring those seals stayed in.


----------



## Silverhks (Feb 15, 2017)

Local parts stores here in the US sell moly di(I can't remember diwhat, freakin idiot). Anyway it's the same stuff they have used for decades on carbs.

Just paint along the join on the side the plate moves away from. There are several YouTube videos for carburetors.


----------

